# yield too high- help



## Beanthinking (Jun 3, 2021)

Hello-

I'm new here and struggling somewhat. I would appreciate some experienced assistance.

Using a sage Duo Tempo Pro and a Magnon Specialita.

Using Cloud Coffee Gishwati Beans

Bought a tin of Illy Espresso ground to get a sense of what a good grind size would be- and worked to get very similar from Specialita.

Sage 58mm basket- 16 grams of coffee fills basket when tamped level using their tamper and as specified to be level with top in instructions

Timed extraction from turning switch on machine of 30 seconds.

Yield is not 32g as expected but 60- tried multiple times- with this and getting same result

Coffee is weak and lacking depth and that is clearly too much liquid?

What are the variables seasoned heads would suggest I tweak here to get a better result?

What am I missing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Grind finer.


----------



## Beanthinking (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. Any idea as to what I'm looking for in a finer grind? I know it's difficult to talk about, but flour, sugar, feel between fingers etc? It looks now if I grind finder it will get to be like instant coffee.....


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Fine enough to get the ratio out that you want. As simple as that. It will vary according to the bean you are using and when close to correct most grinders need very very small changes to correct.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Beanthinking said:


> What are the variables seasoned heads would suggest I tweak here to get a better result?


 Don't run the pump for 30s specifically. Run it for the amount of time that achieves your target ratio, allowing for a little run-on after turning off the pump, so you actually end at your target weight.

I'd aim a little longer than 1:2, more like 1:3 to 1:4. This will be weaker/less intense than say the Illy, but follow the changes in grind settingand how they affect the flavour balance. You can also use a little more coffee dose, say 18g?

Duo temp pro has a 54mm basket, not 58mm.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

worth a look


----------



## Beanthinking (Jun 3, 2021)

thanks all, you've really helpful. back to the drawing board....


----------

